# مصنع جبال السروات للحجر السعودي الطبيعي كريمي اصفر ابيض



## مصنع جبال السروات (28 فبراير 2013)

نحن مصنع جبال السروات للحجر الطبيعي = الرياض= طريق الخرج= الدار البيضاء
لدينا اللون المميز النادر المرغوب اللون الكريمي جميع التشكيلات للتكسيات الخارجية للواجهات منحوت او مفجر بوشاردة مجلي مصنفر ديكورات دربزينات
جودة وسعر مناسب
توريد وتركيب
دلع بيتك نحن نجعل بيتك لوحة فنية تعجب الناظرين
كن مميزا
مطلوب وكلاء في جميع مناطق المملكة
موردون شركات مقاولات مهندسون معماريون
اصحاب مشاريع حكومية واهلية
للتواصل وطلب الكميات
0504242250​


----------

